# Red oak over field line



## Vols_fan08 (Jul 10, 2017)

Hey guys I planted a 8 ft. Northern Red Oak over a field line in the fall and had no idea. It's the foam popcorn type. I couldn't see it because everything was green then. I really hate to uproot it unless it's that necessary. What you guys think? I know maples are worse.


----------



## Vols_fan08 (Jul 10, 2017)

You can see the darker lines here.


----------



## Vols_fan08 (Jul 10, 2017)

Okay I moved it. Thanks for the help guys..&#128579;


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Probably a good move. &#128077;&#127996;


----------

